
From zero to 30k downloads in 2 weeks: How we started the Hacker Daily podcast - dzohrob
http://blog.outrank.nyc/from-zero-to-30k-downloads-in-2-weeks-how-we-started-hacker-daily
======
dzohrob
Hi HN, we wrote this post after the great response to Hacker Daily two weeks
ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16850689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16850689)).
Happy to answer any questions you might have. Thanks!

